# MB Pro Retina ou écran anti-reflet ?



## Subshadow (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

L'été approchant, je cherche à changer mon MB Pro 13" écran brillant contre un macbook utilisable à l'extérieur 

J'imagine ne pas être le seul à vouloir bosser dehors, mais avec les classiques écrans brillants c'est juste pas possible du tout, le moindre rayon de soleil et on ne voit plus rien.
J'avais un MB Air (dernière gen) avant le MB Pro, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'énorme différence à l'extérieur avec le MB Pro.

Ma première question : les écran des MB Air sont-il des antireflet (j'entends par là, les mêmes antireflet que la gamme pro) ? Car dans ce cas je peux oublier l'antireflet (après avoir testé les MB Air).

Ma seconde question : d'après vous, mieux vaut acheter le (très cher) MB Pro next gen doté d'un écran rétina ou un MB pro "normal" avec écran anti-reflet en option (pour un usage extérieur j'entends) ?

D'avance merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Personne n'a encore testé donc... La vitre des Rétina est 75% moins réfléchissante que l'autre. Les MacBook Air sont ''semi-brillant'' mais les MacBook Pro avec option dalle mate sont... mats ! Avec l'option HiRes + mat sur le classique haut de gamme, on dépasse le prix du Rétina premier prix. Je n'ai pas fait le calcul sur base du classique en HiRes + Mat. En tout cas, ça rend le choix encore plus dur...


----------



## Subshadow (12 Juin 2012)

Tu peux me dire ce qu'est l'option Hires ?


----------



## ng28c (12 Juin 2012)

Subshadow a dit:


> Tu peux me dire ce qu'est l'option Hires ?



High-Resolution = Haute Resolution (HD)


----------



## Raster (15 Juin 2012)

Hum ... L'option "ecran anti-reflet" sur un macbook pro 13", c'est pour quand ?
Soucis technique, oubli, aguicher vers le 15" ?
je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi Apple ne propose pas cette option jusqu'au 13" ...  Pas assez Pro ? ...


----------



## lyrane (16 Juin 2012)

j'ai pris cette option sur mon 15" et franchement j'en suis ravie !!! un bonheur de travailler sans reflets....


----------



## Subshadow (17 Juin 2012)

Je crois me lancer vers un 15" anti-reflet sur le refurb d'Apple ce soir. 1719 TTC, c'est assez interessant comme offre.

Cependant, j'ai un peu peur de tomber sur un truc tout rayé sur le refurb... Votre avis ?


----------



## macbookeur75 (17 Juin 2012)

j'en vends un si ca t'interesse (voir ma signature)


----------



## Subshadow (17 Juin 2012)

Je serais preneur si tu peux faire une facture afin de récupérer la TVA


----------



## Johaze (1 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre, ce qui m'interesse plus c'est la différence entre le mat et le brillant. 
J'ai bien compris qu'il y avait beaucoup moins de reflet avec le mat mais l'expérience de jeu ne serait elle pas meilleur avec un brillant dans un lieux à l'abri de la luminosité?

++


----------



## webjib (2 Juillet 2012)

L'écran mat est très lumineux, mais forcément quand tu le mets à côté d'un écran brillant, l'image te parait plus terne. Le MBP Retina a franchement moins de reflets qu'avant, ça devient vraiment acceptable même avec une fenêtre dans le dos. Mais ça n'est pas à la hauteur de l'écran mat qui n'a quasi pas de reflet.


----------



## Johaze (2 Juillet 2012)

Oki,

Donc dans de bonne conditions (dans une salle sombre) le brillant reste meilleur? 

je compte acheté un mac avec dalle mat. Jai déjà été un peu gêné avec une dalle brillante (macbookpro 13 mid 2010) mais pourtant j'ai l'impression, en comparant mat et brillant, que les dalle mat c'est l'ancien temps^^.
Est ce parce que je n'ai jamais vu les dalles mates des derniers macbook pro?
Je comprend très bien que ça dépend des goûts et des couleurs, mais moi je n'ai pas vraiement de moyens de comparaison, donc je me base principalement sur les avis des utilisateurs. Et pour l'instant beaucoup de gamers et de photographes choisissent préfèrent en grande majorité des dalles mates.

http://portables4gamers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22038

Moi je ne suis pas un gamer hardcore mais quand je joue j'aime bien avoir les meilleur conditions possible.

Mon dilemne HD mate ou brillant pour les conditions de jeu.

à vrai dire pour le reste je m'en fiche, mon utilisation sera principalement pour des logiciels musiques (logic et ableton) et de l'utilisation basique.

Pourquoi avoir inventé l'écran brillant si c'est moins bien???

++


----------



## webjib (2 Juillet 2012)

L'écran brillant donne une image très flatteuse, agréable pour le grand public amateur de vidéos et de photos (je ne parle pas d'une utilisation pro). La, il fait pas nuit, je ne suis pas dans l'obscurité, j'ai une fenêtre sur ma gauche et je n'ai aucun reflet sur le Retina (sur mon ancien MBP 13" j'en aurais eu un peu). On est en progrès quoi. Si tu joue dans le noir, je ne vois pas pourquoi le Retina serait moins bon ?!


----------

